# no sprark yamaha moto 4 200



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

bought a 1985 yamaha moto 4 200 for my daughter. there is no spark. new plug. checked and cleaned connections.

how do you test the cdi box and the coils?


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

You will need to use an ohm meter to test the cdi box and coil. If you get the clymer manual for the machine it will tell you how to test and also what reading you should get.


----------

